# Automator - Récupération de vidéo youtube dans itunes



## Murellus (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je récupère souvent des vidéos sur you tube au format mp4 pour les mettre dans itunes. C'est particulièrement fastidieux.

Serait-il possible de créer une action automator pour cela? J'essaye avec automator, mais même si on me dit que c'est simple, ça n'a pas l'air non plus évident
Voici quelle serait l'action :
1° - Prendre l'adresse internet en cours sur you tube
2° - Rajouter à cette adresse "&fmt=18" (pour avoir la vidéo en mp4).
3° - Aller dans safari dans le menu fenêtre - Activités.
4° - Double cliquer sur l'adresse de la vidéo (pour la télécharger)
5° - Une fois la vidéo télécharger dans le dossier téléchargement, la renommer (avec le nom figurant dans you tube.
6° - Déplacer la vidéo dans le dossier itunes.

Serait-il possible que quelqu'un m'aide à écrire ce script? Celui-ci pourrait d'ailleurs être utile à beaucoup.

Merci


----------



## schwebb (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Un petit utilitaire particulièrement bien conçu fait exactement cela: c'est Cosmopod.

Il coûte 7 dollars, mais je le trouve tellement bien fait qu'on dirait du Apple! Ce logiciel tout discret installe un bouton dans la barre d'outils de Safari, qu'il suffit de cliquer pour télécharger la vidéo, la convertir, l'intégrer à iTunes, virer ou pas le fichier d'origine, bref en faire ce que tu veux (il est paramétrable à souhait). En plus, ça ne marche pas qu'avec les vidéos de YouTube.

Il existe d'autres utilitaires gratuits qui feront très bien le même travail, sauf qu'il seront un peu moins bien intégrés.

Pour un processus Automator, c'est sans doute possible, mais je ne m'y connais pas assez.


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2008)

KeepVid

Un bouton à glisser dans la barre de signets, et c'est partit mon kiki.
Il reste juste à cliquer sur le bouton ''Keep It!'' lors du visionnage de la vidéo, et choisir le format.


----------



## Dead head (7 Septembre 2008)

*Get Tube*.

C'est un autre utilitaire qui permet de récupérer des vidéos de YouTube. Ultra simple. Il fonctionne avec Safari et avec Firefox.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est qu'il y a pleins de solutions pour télécharger des videos de youtube.
Celle que j'adore en ce moment, c'est  *Mactubes*, le iTunes ou iPhoto pour youtube.
On peut sauvegarder ses mots clé favoris et ainsi surveiller de nouvelles vidéos (liste toujours à jour), rechercher, visualiser, télécharger ( en flv ou mp4) depuis l'appli. 
Création de playlist, flux rss etc. 
Good Bye Safari & co&#8230;
Et c'est Gratos!


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2008)

J'aime bien youtube-dl, petit script en Python. Facile à utiliser dans le terminal et facile à intégrer dans Automator, je suppose.


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'aime bien youtube-dl, petit script en Python. Facile à utiliser dans le terminal et facile à intégrer dans Automator, je suppose.


toujours la pour venir mettre une touche 'terminal'

:love: bompi


----------



## Murellus (8 Septembre 2008)

Merci de toutes vos réponses.
Je ne savais pas qu'existaient des petits logiciels pour récupérer les vidéos.
Je vous livre un comparatif des différentes solutions proposées :
- Cosmopod : sans doute bien, mais payant ;
- Keepvid : ne m'a pas semblé très pratique ; je ne sais s'il répupère les vidéo en mpeg4 ;
- Get tube : bien, mais il convertit les vidéos you tube en mp4, alors que les vidéos existent déjà dans ce format sur you tube ; pas possible d'aller sur daily motion ;
- you-tube dll : oblige à aller dans la programmation ;
- Mactubes : presque parfait ; il télécharge dans le dossier de son choix les vidéos en mp4 directement depuis you tube. Il ne lui manque que la capacité d'aller sur daily motion, pour faire de même.

Je conseille ainsi à ceux qui seraient intéressés d'aller teste Mactubes, à l'interface très agréable, qui permet de rechercher et de télécharger des vidéos en se passant d'un navigateur.

Merci à tous.

PS : Une personne connaîtrait-elle un équivalent de Mactubes pour Dailymotion (qui doit avoir ses vidéos en mpeg4)?


----------



## schwebb (8 Septembre 2008)

Cosmopod. 

Il peut aspirer TOUTES les vidéos...

Mais il est payant.

Mais il est bien.

Mais il est payant. 

Mais il est bien.


----------



## eleonooore (8 Septembre 2008)

Murellus a dit:


> - Keepvid : ne m'a pas semblé très pratique ; je ne sais s'il répupère les vidéo en mpeg4



Keepvid donne des fichiers au format .flv
Je passe par iSquint pour en faire des .mp4
Et je trouve l'ensemble plutôt pratique, pour mon utilisation très, très, très modérée.


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2008)

KeepVid récupère les vidéos en .mp4,
et celle de Daily Motion aussi.

La preuve :

YouTube





Daily Motion


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Keepvid donne des fichiers au format .flv
> Je passe par iSquint pour en faire des .mp4
> Et je trouve l'ensemble plutôt pratique, pour mon utilisation très, très, très modérée.



Il est preferable de télécharger directement la video en mp4 car la qualité est superieur au flv.
Meilleur son (surtout la stéreo), et meilleure qualité d'image.


----------



## eleonooore (8 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> KeepVid récupère les vidéos en .mp4,
> et celle de Daily Motion aussi.





Captain KungFu a dit:


> Il est preferable de télécharger directement la video en mp4 car la qualité est superieur au flv.
> Meilleur son (surtout la stéreo), et meilleure qualité d'image.



Ah, merci de l'info ! 
Je m'en vais de ce pas modifier mon signet.
Et donc, Keepvid, il ne reste plus rien à lui reprocher, en fait ?


----------



## schwebb (9 Septembre 2008)

Keepvid (que je découvre) est peut-être bien pour Youtube ou Dailymotion, mais il vient d'échouer à un test auquel je viens de le soumettre: télécharger une vidéo sur Nothingtoxic (pareil sur LiveVideo, d'ailleurs).

Pas très universel.


----------

